# Does this happen to you?



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I mentioned, at work, that I build models and I was looked at like I had a severe mental condition. What's the issue?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Many years and jobs ago, when they thought I was gay (don't know why), everyone was just fine with me, no problem. When it was established that I'm not, all was still well. 

They find out I'm a Star Trek fan... instant social cast-out!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The issue is theirs, not yours. No worries.



kit-junkie said:


> I mentioned, at work, that I build models and I was looked at like I had a severe mental condition. What's the issue?


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Ditto, Ditto*

I know what you mean guys, I had an Ex-Wife that believed that my model building was childish and immature as was my collection of Star Trek and Star Wars Galoob Micro Machines which I had on display and I was forbidden to display my finished models so they were regulated to the closet in plastic trash bags. It seems that the miro machines I had on display on my computer desk started to dissapear on by one I first thought it was my daughter but when ever helping my daughter clean up her toys the micro machines were no where to be found. Now my Ex swears up and down she did not do anything to them. and the same goes with my bagged models in the closet they one day up and dissappear. The thing is most of society thinks that at a certain age model building and toy collecting should be given up on as somethig you do as a kid, nevermind some the good things that derive from out hobby. I am fortunate that I have a wife that understands and encourages my hobby but also gives me ideas on how to think outside-the-box. everything else is pure gravy.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

AZbuilder said:


> It seems that the miro machines I had on display on my computer desk started to dissapear on[e] by one... the same goes with my bagged models in the closet they one day up and dissappear.


Fortunately, my wife knows better. She has things in the house too.  

---------------


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got it too, from family, co-worker and others. But I throw fuel on the fire, by telling them, I have to grow old, but I don't have to grow up. I would even run with my models, and play, but I have problems walking. If you enjoy something, forget the complaints, and looks, and DO IT!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Dude...I'm sorry but I almost fell of my chair reading your post! ...I could just picture what your talking about.

I think we have all been there one way or the other.

While at work ...I learned a long time ago you simply do not talk about *1.* *Religion. 2.* *Politics. 3.* 'now days' *SEX *and my god what ever you do... DO NOT mention that you build models!

It's a crying shame but many people who remember what model building is just see it as a childs thing. I'm lucky to be associated with many people who see the artistic and complicated side of the hobby.

Plus its hard to laugh when they see Medals, plaques, ribbons and trophies all over the place. My wife has a few kits 'un finished' as well. My daughters have been in a few model contests as well.....awh....Wacky Fun.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah, I get that too sometimes. but at my age they just think it's "second childhood" and pretty much ignore it. :lol: Actually, most people don't realize the mount of detail, talent, dedication, ( and touch of insanity ) that goes into the hobby.

( BUT, once they see a custom dio and say " Wow, did you do that?". they change their attitude, mostly )
Is it any worse than whacking a little white ball around a pasture field and then wasting a perfectly good afternoon chasing after it ??


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I've worked in and owned a comic book store since 1980, collected models since I was a kid, play video games and collect action figures. I also did a stint on City Council and lots of committees and such, still do, I talk fondly of my hobbies all the time and it's amazing how many people light up as you talk about a toy or game they had, it's even more cool when you have it. My wife and kids love the stuff, I've always told my kids being responsible does not mean you have to give up what you love. Pity them who don't and have fun, what else is it all for.
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Roguepink said:


> Many years and jobs ago, when they thought I was gay (don't know why), everyone was just fine with me, no problem. When it was established that I'm not, all was still well.
> 
> They find out I'm a Star Trek fan... instant social cast-out!


You go by "Rogue *PINK* " and wonder why people thought........never mind. :lol:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I have found that, when telling someone about my hobby, they tend to picture there own efforts as a child, and remember _that_ level of work. They smile politely and say "That's nice." But, when they see the level of work that I've gotten to now, the response becomes, "Oh, wow, I didn't know there was stuff like that!"

I have my stuff displayed pretty much on one wall and when Cindy and I get into a little spat, that both of us know is stupid, she'll inevitibly pick up a throwable projectile, toss it up and down in one hand while perusing the model wall, and ask, "Which one is your _favorite_ kit? Hmmmm?" 

The rest of the family is all pretty impressed with the work I've been able to achieve, unless, of course, they're talking behind my back!!

Wayne


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Everyone who knows me already knows I build models, and they're not only fine with it but are also very encouraging. For new acquaintences who are in the process of getting to know me, by the time I get around to mentioning model building they already have a long list of other things they can razz me about.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

My friends and family think my kits are cool looking specially the little ones that come over and see all the monsters and masks up on the walls and just about everwhere in the house.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm lucky in that regard. Almost everyone at my place of work has die cast cars or car models of some sort on their desks. I remember walking through the office when I interviewed there about 7 years ago and seeing a 1/96 scale Saturn V poking up over one of the cubicle walls. I thought to myself, I'm going to fit in just fine here :woohoo: Most of my employees are very supportive of my 'habit' and are always asking what I'm working on now.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'll never forget when I brought a 1/72 JoHan Bf-109F to high school to show a fellow modeler. Some idiot grabbed it out of my hands and yelled "You actually PAINT these stupid things?!" and started flying it around the classroom. 

There was a Clint eastwood movie where the killer built his own gun out of plastic to avoid metal detectors. Clint and his partner found the guy's home, which was filled with model planes. They looked at each other like "well, this guys MUST be crazy!" Clint said "It's a wierd sub-culture."

So we're a wierd subculture. :freak:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Roguepink said:


> Many years and jobs ago, when they thought I was gay (don't know why), everyone was just fine with me, no problem. When it was established that I'm not, all was still well.
> 
> They find out I'm a Star Trek fan... instant social cast-out!


 
And don't you just hate those people that come up to you with an almost crazed smile and ask you if you are a "Trekkie" like they have been looking for an excuse to use a BIG word like that for a long time? They are the ones that seem fanatical and not too lucid to me! 

So I have a small business. It's a retail business, and I'm the only one who works there. So there are a few Jupiter 2's, LIS Robots (the big Trenemaster one behind my monitor!) and a few ST pieces sitting around the place... most people find them interesting, but I get the occasional crazed person that yells "ROBBIE" when they see the big B=9 behind my monitor, and they then proceed to tell me what a fan they are of sci-fi!

And they think WE are the strange ones!

--Henry


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

John P said:


> ...So we're a wierd subculture. :freak:


I _hate_ that word... *subculture.  
*
I didn't expect this many replies. I'm glad I'm not alone, but sad it's the same for most of you. I can't help but think this "kids toys" stigma is partly rsponsible for the decline of the hobby (obvoius assumption, right?). 

It amazes me that video games seem to be completely acceptable.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't mind,Any co workers that ask about my hobbies i tell them.If they think it's childish i don't care  Besides nine out of ten of the people who visit me at my home think my displays of kits and sci-fi collectables are cool.especially after a few beers :dude:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I get what you are saying.
I told people at work about my hobby, and they were like "Oh, that's different" but I could telll they were being polite.
Then one day when things were a little slow, I brought a few pieces in to show them. A few I was working on, and a couple smaller finished pieces.
When they saw them, they were amazed. Not so much at my skill level (not 'that' good, and they don't know how much work actually goes into it). But more the subject matter, and the amount of detail.

My wife still didn't get it until this past year.
She basically just humored me when it came to the kits and talking to people online. She thought it was childish, but knew I wasn't going to stop, so she just kind of ignored it.
Until we hit a bad financial stretch last year, and selling off some of my kits paid 3 mortguage payments.
She now has a little more appreciation for my hobby.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah, people still think it's a kid thing. I bring it up when I want people to think I'm a little weird. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

What it boils down to is that everybody has different interests; the person who humors you about kit building probably collects matchbooks or stuffed animals. Like the old saying goes, "Different strokes for different folks".


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

And I do Tai Chi. 
Funny. Too old to build models, too young to do Tai Chi.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

...and *THAT* is what's so fun about Wonderfest. You're surrounded by folks with similar interests, get to swap ideas, geek out with the rest of the fanboys (and fangirls) over guests, props, films, etc., and see some really primo examples of modelmaking.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The man said it right there! Chris ...R U going to Wonderfest this year?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You may not believe this, but I swear it,s absolutely true. I'm happily divorced in a big part through modelling. She said I spent way too much time on the kits, and not enough time with her. I was home most of the time, not down the pub, or doing stupid things, and she knew I was a model addict when she met me. I' m afraid that I don't take ultimatums very well. I really miss the b%#&h!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

fluke said:


> The man said it right there! Chris ...R U going to Wonderfest this year?


Yup!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

In a way they're right. We are becoming more childish and less 'grown-up'. But they do it too. Grown women play 'fashion model dress up', and grown men play and watch sports like they're boys. Everyone collects little mementos of various things. My old man would have called them toys.
Hunting and fishing and cooking and sewing are 'old fashioned adult things'. We used to take care of ourselves. Now we're fearful children who need someone to protect us.

Some say dogs are just wolves that never grew up. We're dogs, or even puppies.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

terryr said:


> Now we're fearful children who need someone to protect us.


You, certainly, aren't speaking for all of us.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Just do what I do..I tell them that I do Fine Scale Modeling for fun and profit...LOL They don't need to know how much profit or what kind do they? Everyday at lunch time I walk across the parking lot to my buddy's art gallery he is usally on line shopping for kits or has just reicieved a kit via UPS..We talk about the hobby kits we built as kids ,or he is in the middle of a new design of a car or super detailing something.. My kids always ask me what Toys I want for gifts on chrismas,birthdays ect.. They know I like toys,be it model kits or what ever I collect, however my buddy Brad's call them adult collectables... No one has razed me about it maybe because I am 6'5" and about 240 lbs , but I don't care...As for being a subculture we are, we have our own lingo, some of prefer the company of other modelers,some of us have some sort of rituals when it comes to building kits. Just think of the acronyms we use just here on this board! Non modlers wouldn't have a clue as to what some of them mean. So I glad I am here and I enjoy all the members on the board you have all been a help to me in one way or another, even if it is just to get a good laugh on anotherwise uneventful day.. Oh and how many of you look at something as a possible kitbash part or ,think ummm that would make a great as a ( fill in the blank) for my next build? Yeah uh huh I thought so..LOL So yes I am a MODELGEEK.. You all ROCK !! Jeff :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Auroranut said:


> You may not believe this, but I swear it,s absolutely true. I'm happily divorced in a big part through modelling. She said I spent way too much time on the kits, and not enough time with her. I was home most of the time, not down the pub, or doing stupid things, and she knew I was a model addict when she met me. I' m afraid that I don't take ultimatums very well. I really miss the b%#&h!!


You may miss her, but you are better off without her! I'm lucky -- my wife is very supportive of the hobby, and even likes to help from time to time. After working with computers for the last 20 years, I _wish_ I could just sit around and build models for a living... It's actually soothing for me to sit and sand and shape the plastic...

And it's fun! A lot of people today don't know what they are missing! 

--H


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Worked in construction for 35 years now...right now I'm the job Superintendent of a 250.million dollar Hospital Expansion in Calgary Alberta I build high rise office towers and mega sportplexes and at the end of a hard days work I come home and build models, monster...cars...space...Sci-Fi whatever I feel like... no one I know ever called me a Geek. I build 1-1 scale during the day and 1- whatever scale at home, I guess I love to build and I love toys and Models and... it's My Life. My kids love them too, all seven of them (6 boys,1 Girl)...gave 'em all Nosferatu models for Christmas and we're holding our own "contest" right here  Anyone gives you a hard time about your passion tell 'em to come see me and the boys on the construction site...we'll tune him in.  
Mcdee


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Mcdee....I'm an electrician....but I would never talk about my hobbies around the luch box breaks....I have a hard enough time fitting in as it is....I can't wait to get my commercial card and hang with a more ...lets say...upscale crowd. Residential is kinda limited.

Your kids and that situation sounds awesome....my two girls grew out of it quick...darn boys!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

When my wife and I went our seperate ways, in one way I was really lucky. I got custody of my son Scott (he was 18 months old), and he is now one of the best modelers I know. He won the junior section of his first show at 5 (granted it was a small show, but he still had competition- he still has that kit), and competed with the adults at IPMS club comps when he was about 10 years old. He builds mainly aircraft now, and his interest led him to learn how to fly light aircraft. Who says modelling can't lead to other interests? To say I'm proud of him is a gross understatement. He's 23 now and one of the most well adjusted people I have the privilege to know.
All of my close friends are modellers, so I don't really get hassled about my addiction except the usual friendly ribbing about my never having built an armour kit.  
Whenever I've approached people or companies for reference, I've only ever come across interest in what I'm doing. Most businesses have asked me to show them my finished models and I've always happily obliged.
God I love modelling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chris.


----------



## DemonSpeeding (Jan 11, 2008)

sumtimes but not always but my gf is awesome she just got me the cherry bomb set she rocks!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Auroranut , good for you and Scott! And Fluke yeah I'd admit to building models before I'd ever let on I was an Electrition  (sorry jobsite humor) I'm a general contractor with a journeyman ticket in Carpentry (gold seal) I also play in a Rock&Roll band on the weekends for the past 19 years, but I always made time for my models and actually when my associates at work have seen some of my model build ups they make comments like...'that explains why you're so meticulous' etc.
I'm glad I found this Forum it's great to share ideas and talk with people who love modeling, you all seem pretty well rounded individuals to me...haven' found a 'geek' yet! Just because we grow up doesn't mean we have to grow old...when I was building Nossy at Christmas, man I was 10 years old again! and lovin' it! :wave: 
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

McDougal is a _band geek_! HA!! me too...  Not currently, but for years. 

While we're on the subject of careers: I'm an "in-house" graphic and web designer for a company in Ann Arbor, MI. I used to be a toolmaker in the auto industry (I built and supervised the building of automated assembly lines and fixtures), until the industry declined. 

I love building models, and shouldn't care if I get looked at as odd for doing it. I tell everyone it's a great hobby. I've also done my share to start a new generation of model builders. I even got one of my 20 something son-in-laws interested.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> Just because we grow up doesn't mean we have to grow old...when I was building Nossy at Christmas, man I was 10 years old again! and lovin' it! :wave:
> Mcdee


You hit the nail on the head with that one. None of us can reverse the aging process, but we can succeed at staying young "on the inside" with our favorite pasttime. :hat:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks mcdougall. Also, I can't agree more with everything you said. Spot on!! :thumbsup: 
So, you and Kit Junkie are musos,eh? Can I join your club? I was a bass player for about 10 years.


----------



## DemonSpeeding (Jan 11, 2008)

i started on bass went to guitar then lead singer the back to guitar now i got back into models and yea lol getting a new one


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool, DS. I think there are a fair few modelling musos. Must have something to do with the creative side of things. 
Chris.


----------



## DemonSpeeding (Jan 11, 2008)

its has to be man it really does the artsy thing is just so much appealing to me


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I played professionally for about 6 years in the late 80's and early 90's. It's all I did at the time. 5 and 6 nights per week for about 42 weeks a year in clubs, plus corporate gigs road shows and big outdoor events. I made pretty good money with it for a while. I played weekends for a good few years as well. I've played bass for around 25 years or more. Now, I'm happy to not have to deal with 40 somethings with the mentality of 14 year olds. --Is it just me who has to deal with that?-- I want to play in a good band, not smoke dope, get drunk and act like an idiot. 

I still have my gear: Fender Standard Jazz, Music Man Stingray 5, Ibanez BTB 5 string, Hartke 3500, Ampeg SVT-410 cabinet, misc effects, mics, cables... blah blah blah...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey KJ, that's some quality gear you have!! I had a Yamaha P400M with a Fender split p/u running thru a Yamaha B100 amp. I bought a Precision using the Yamaha as a trade-in, but found I liked the feel of my old bass more, so I bought it back. I've been out of the band scene for a long time now (can't stand the politics), and just muck about with my acoustic guitar when the mood takes me. I've seen a nice Ibanez acoustic bass I'd love, but there's more important things to spend my money on at the moment (thanks to Monarch and Mobius!!!  ).
Chris.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Well, I must travel in different circles. It has not happened to me. Family and friends as well as co-workers appreciate the detail and workmanship in the models. Most have interesting hobbies and are artistically inclined in there own area of interest. So, there ya go, different experiences I guess!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey my daughter's boyfriend works at Paul Reed Smith is MD. Does the count? :thumbsup: ..Jeff


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Jeff. Does PRS make acoustic basses? If you can score me a freebie, it counts!!!!!!!!    
Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I scored a PRS SE Budweiser guitar about 5 years ago, very cool... but my passion is the drums besides model building of course...  
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

So we have three bass players and a drummer! *tunes up--starts playing Spinal Tap's "Big Bottom"*

PaulReedSmith made some wonderfully crafted (Les Paul inspired) instruments, from what I remember. I didn't think they were still around. That Bud guitar is surely very cool!

Auronaut, my gear is slightly used but well kept. It get's the job done. The tube side of my preamp has a really nice, hot 12ax7EH to warm things up nicely.  I get just a bit if grit from it if I drive it hard. Mmmmmm... tasty!

Nobody ever looked at me funny when I was playing--unless I wanted them to. People don't seem to have an issue with band guys, just kit builders.


----------



## DemonSpeeding (Jan 11, 2008)

im gettin a new dean dimebag dixie reel next week cant wait plus the fender metal half stack


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Where's Flying Frets? Then all we need is Rebel Rocker and we have something! :dude:     :freak: (<drummer  )
It's a pity I live in Oz!!!!! 
Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

How have we gone from modelling to music?  If we're not careful, we'll all be in the s#&t!!!! LOL . 
Sorry about the slur Mcdougall,I wanted to have our drummer put to sleep, but you're a modeller so you must be cool.  
Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:freak: < actually it's not a bad caricature , usually I don't admit to being a drummer...I tell 'm I play the Kazoo ... oh yeah...and build Models... :drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool! A drummer with a sense of humour!!!  And a modeller yet!!!Good on ya mate. 
Chris.


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

I seem to lead multiple lives, I have a day job and I have a life outside of there. I tend not to share my passions (drawing, painting, building models, comics, making photo-stories with my G.I Joes) at work, too many people give you that blank stare when you do. I am fortunate that most of my friends are also into art and dig all my outlets as I dig theirs.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I LOVE outlets! I bend paper clips and stick the ends in them! Oh, what fun! :freak:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

kit-junkie said:


> PaulReedSmith made some wonderfully crafted (Les Paul inspired) instruments, from what I remember. I didn't think they were still around. That Bud guitar is surely very cool!


PRS Guitars, proudly made right here in Maryland!

A friend of mine is a guitarist -he goes to Annapolis clubs where some name guitarists visiting the PRS facilities stop by to jam.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's a thought- 1/3 scale resin guitars. Kill 2 birds with 1 stone.  
Chris.


----------



## DemonSpeeding (Jan 11, 2008)

dude that would be sick!!!!!! i would love to do them!!!! Drums, and amps would be cool too i wouldnt mind making joey's kit from slipknot or the drummer from dream theater his set was awesome


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Hey, what's the definition of a drummer? A guy who likes to hang around with musicians!! :jest: 

I can tell that joke, because I AM a drummer. Well, I started out as one, anyway. 5th grade and all the way through high school. Then, with the band that finally evolved into Goin' South, playing drums and doing lead vocals. When we decided to go with the emphasis on southern rock, we figured we should have someone singing out front. So I chose singing over drumming. I started playing guitar in high school. I've worked myself up from terrible to completely mediocre!! As a guitarist, I'm a pretty good drummer!!

My daytime job is as a computer field service technician. One of my customers is U.S. Music, makers of Wasburn Guitars. Their lobby is like a museum!

Wayne


----------



## DemonSpeeding (Jan 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Here's a thought- 1/3 scale resin guitars. Kill 2 birds with 1 stone.
> Chris.


do you think they would ever do that?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Rebel Rocker, Your guitar playing looked damn fine to me!! You'd put a lot of so- called guitar gurus to shame.
Demon Speeding, Academy Minicraft do a Pearl drum set as a plastic kit. I can't recall the scale- I think it's 1/8 or 1/10. Very hard to find, but one of the hobby shops here in Brisbane has one.
How can you tell if the drum riser's level?
There's drool coming from both sides of the drummers mouth.  

How can you tell if there's a drummer at your door?
The knocking speeds up.  

Chris.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Auroranut said:


> Rebel Rocker, Your guitar playing looked damn fine to me!! You'd put a lot of so- called guitar gurus to shame.
> Demon Speeding, Academy Minicraft do a Pearl drum set as a plastic kit. I can't recall the scale- I think it's 1/8 or 1/10. Very hard to find, but one of the hobby shops here in Brisbane has one.
> How can you tell if the drum riser's level?
> There's drool coming from both sides of the drummers mouth.
> ...


ROFLMAO!!! I have been hearing drummer jokes for a LONG time, but, I've never heard that last one! Can't wait for our next rehearsal. 

I'd love to find one of those Academy kits!

Wayne


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Wayne, if you really want that kit, I'll find out the details for you. I've seen them in the catalogue, but it's the first time I'd seen one in the flesh so to speak. I think they may have been for the Japanese market only.
I have more drummer jokes but because I'm a bass player, I'm having trouble remembering them!!  As soon as I can think of them, I'll let you know.
Chris.


----------

